# The Esoteric Properties Of Numbers



## mark anthony (Aug 20, 2011)

The Mechanism as all-Nine Point--Parts. It's a base nine part mechanism. 
@cir
When I said it's a base nine part mechanism, i bit not mean it in a maths terminology I meant that the structure has nine operations. I will lost the nine if you can not brake it down for your self or see the nine patters within the diagram. So those nine patters work the same from each point as a start point. So there is a symmetry.

In the image I posted it was the eight or about the eight. So I define it as one of nine sets an other set would be about the Severn with the same pattern and an other set would be the six with the same pattern and so on basically nine sets.

The pattern has more that nine operations that can take place within its structure of nine primary components. But there seems to be nine base operations. Base meaning primary a basic action a general standard repeatable observable fixed pattern, a base action that is returned to and expensed and the nine base or primary actions are like nine cores or cords and notes that are played in the action of conversations transaction. The return or the affirmation someone may make "so cir you mean ID is the identity or the primal of an others expressed energy when you assign ID to point Three?" Is the return points 4&5 for the set that has nine as its base or primary lead point for its set. In this case the 4 works both by its self and can also work as part of an other base action one of nine or a primary action: 4-3-2-1 it returns towards the point at position nine on the enneagram so to the same applies with point 5 point five can express by its self and as part of a set or action or a primary action 5-6-7-8 as a return action.

9-8-7-6 is an other action 9-1-2-3 is another action 9 by its self is another action 9-4-5 is an other action 4-5 or 5-4 is another action and the mentioned ( 5-6-7-8 and 4-3-2-1 ) 4 is another action by its self and 5 is another action by its self so there are the nine basic base actions. It's a base because for the expression the energy requires a fixed position with a fixed amount of components to for the action to be expressed the position may be point and point four is the base point for that action within the set. The base maybe larger than one note or energy it maybe 4-3-2-1 and because it is one of nine actions at this level of operation the operation points in the base action of the expression are points 4-3-2-1 and the action is in service to point nine type nine energy. 

When I say " the minds spirit" I mean it in the context that there are nine base actions within each set and there are nine sets and that all those nine sets with nine actions are within each person so as pattern model a Set that has nine sets within it of nine base actions. And this larger Set is part of the action of expressed communication/conversation, the eighty one parts or components as a flux to be drawn upon is like in a sense its totality of eighty one parts a volume is like an enters of spirit it has spirit a degree of seemingly auto flowing expression. We have to express or selves and we basically can not concisely continuously control the the eighty one components flow.

It would be easy to say " well there's more than eighty one actions" but there dose seem to me to be set pattern within this layer of expression and eighty one seems to be the correct count.

As for your other and word I like it. I have to go back and read the like all the way though but it is a mechanical order action so I am not shore it is a good word I have to reflect on the context. The inner triangle relates to the action of the law of three. 

Next time you watch a half descent move or have time to observe more than partake in a conversation see if you can see these nine actions or base action at work but it's at the level where counter action is taking place, the balance/a balance between two opposing points as via the pattern defined in my drawing. See if you can catch your self expressing the set I sheared because you state that you are a type eight. See how when one of the two counterbalancing point is out of balance within the context the other compensated or over compensates and note the emotion like ego inflation posable mild gilt or shame can flows from the overcompensating. You may express a six attitude and if you do not receive a response that affirms the expression the counterbalancing one may express and do the role of conferring or asserting correctness or punitively reacting or assessing in seaport of the six energy. It is subtle thing and a simple thing so you maybe deprived like I was how easy it is to over see such a simple set of primary actions. But because of its multiple part structure and because it is apart of basic communication it is easy to not notes it. It's so simple and constantly utilised that it becomes not notable to our recognition because we focus on that is said not the pattern that is delivering what is being expressed in words and emotion.

But having said that I is not always the note that is played for the eight in counter balancing the point six expression. But in general the emotion from point two counter balances the emotion from point six for the eight that is moved within an outdo response or auto pilot like state. Maybe it has something to do with the minds or personalities faculty of reasoning. It's one way of responding and the traditional enneagram patterns are typical ways also and predominantly note able properly because they are part of a pattern that has more emotional variation to change like shocks as it at that level the different notes are in like different musical keys. Not that I know anything about explaining the workings of music.

But counter balance seems to operate in the same key the note seem to be in the same key but there are three or if you count the core point four main parts. (8) (8-7-6-5) (8-9-1-2) (8-4-5 or 8-5-4) so in a way they are like four miner or major keys. So to say. But the three counter balancing components tend to play in pairs like a major miner so to say.

But I don't know if my explaining make sense to you that is why I like to present it in a simple diagram, the reader ether gets it from the diagram and says yer I get what pattern and understand what those pointing lines signify and those three groupings with the point eight as the central point, ".that communication he talking about a nuance pattern within communication".

Any way if you are interested you will work it out.

And as for the 1st 2nd and third in the order of the instinct stack, it is my opinion that it is the three variant heads from the others triangle that are the hardest to express not the three from the triangle the self is predominately within.

I am within the 1-7-4 instinctual triangle and under stress or in general I find it harder to express the instinctual energies of the other triangle 2-8-5. It's not that I can not do it but it is more difficult because when like in stress I have built patterns of response from the variant head or heads that I have learnt to favour over the rest.there are six variant heads.

I am Sx/Sp/So and in many situations I favour the So/Sx over the action of the Sp/So but for some thoughts and responses I express one and for other thoughts and responses I chose the other or favour the view point of the other.


----------

